# American bullies in the UK



## Lauren Piper (Feb 15, 2019)

hi everyone, just wondered if anyone could shed some light on the BSL laws here with bullies. I understand there not a recognised breed in kennel club yet and I would be too scared to buy one and have it taken as a pit bull type... you know how ridiculous they are. Are there any form of papers you can get to stop it happening or are imports the best? I’m new to bullies so any info would be great


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am not sure why you would want to get a deformed looking dog that is likely to suffer with joints but if you do - the law is that if it looks like a pit bull it is a pit bull regardless of what its parents really were or if it has papers. It would not matter if it was an import or bred here.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

As it's not the breed but a type that is banned and the American bully is also just a type (not a breed, thankfully) then I would not risk bringing one to the UK. Especially as pits are part of their makeup.

Why not look at a healthier staffy instead? They are little pocket rockets if bred right, much better than the genetic mess that bullies are IMHO


----------



## Lauren Piper (Feb 15, 2019)

I understand you opinion but you could say the same for people that breed “pomski” breeding a medium dog with and toy breed would have its genetic problems. I like pits and I really don’t care what people’s opinions are they are lovers not fighters. I know I can’t have a pit here I’m just asking as plenty of people have no trouble with them being taken and destroyed so there must be a loop hole somewhere?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I would not risk having a dog that would be highly likely of being stolen and then destroyed...it matters not what anyones opinion of pitts is, their type is banned so to get one with that knowledge is irresponsible IMHO

I don't care much for ill thought out breeding of cross breeds full stop


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Have a look at a Staffy or go to a rescue - plenty of bully mutts all shapes and sizes in rescues. 

Rather than paying thousands for poorly bred dogs - most 'American Bullies' I've seen look to have awful hips and elbows, no doubt likely a painful problem as the dog ages - they can't enjoy being a dog with being so awfully put together. Some of the really bad ones I doubt they can even sit or clean themselves correctly - never mind run or jump around. In the UK breeders tend to breed towards the more extreme shorter side, that way they're less likely to be considered of 'type' but it's not fair on the dog's welfare IMO - they can't really be a dog.

BSL is luck - if you get reported by someone, if your dog gets in to any issues and if that Police legislation officer thinks your dog is of type, if they do.
Your dog is taken - the police will try to get you to sign over your dog, if you do - your dog gets euthanised.
If you don't sign your dog over - your dog is kept in kennels, you cannot visit while it goes to trial. That can take weeks - sometimes months.
If deemed by the Police and your own expert to be of 'type' but safe around the public - you can get your dog put on the exemption register, it has conditions such as they must always be on lead and muzzled in public places, including the car, they must be neutered, they must be microchipped and you must have public liability insurance and have checks from the legislation officer.
Various fees from kennel costs, court costs, solicitor fees, independent expert costs, licence fees, public liability insurance etc...
Any lapse in your public liability insurance - your dog can be seized and you go through the whole process again.

There's nothing you can do to prevent it - is it fair to put a dog through that for weeks or months of being in an unfamiliar place? When you know about the problem before getting a dog, you can avoid it.
Some Police forces might allow the dog to stay at home while it goes to court, if the dog isn't deemed a threat to the public - however that's postcode lottery.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

What makes you want an American Bully that you wouldn't get from a Staffy or an American Bulldog? So many I've seen for sale just look like Staffy crosses anyway.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

The normal American Bullies look like a heavy set Staffie with extra bulk and a stickier build. I think they come in different sizes. There is also an exotic version which make French Bulldogs look look athletic. From what I've heard they are not very healthy.

The bigger Bullies could be classed as pit bull type, but I doubt the small versions would


----------



## Ayd (Oct 26, 2019)

Lauren Piper said:


> hi everyone, just wondered if anyone could shed some light on the BSL laws here with bullies. I understand there not a recognised breed in kennel club yet and I would be too scared to buy one and have it taken as a pit bull type... you know how ridiculous they are. Are there any form of papers you can get to stop it happening or are imports the best? I'm new to bullies so any info would be great


They recognised by ABKC & UKC and they are legal. Every single reply I have just read is utter rubbish they do not have anymore health problems then any other dogs they are not ugly in anyway and are superior to most breeds as in temperament, athleticism, intelligence protection the breed can do just about anything so with that said if you're a dog lover in general you should put down are insult any dog especially since in sounds like the people on this thread have never even met a bully.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

From the little I've seen of them, they vary from Toadline/Exotics (that look like an exaggerated cross between a Frenchie and Corgi) to large, heavy headed and bulky Staffies or Pit Bulls

I don't think the small ones would fall into BSL but the larger ones probably would


----------



## Ayd (Oct 26, 2019)

Lauren Piper said:


> I understand you opinion but you could say the same for people that breed "pomski" breeding a medium dog with and toy breed would have its genetic problems. I like pits and I really don't care what people's opinions are they are lovers not fighters. I know I can't have a pit here I'm just asking as plenty of people have no trouble with them being taken and destroyed so there must be a loop hole somewhere?


Hi I've got an american bully xl people on this thread are shockingly clueless in there replies to you if you go through a good breeder/bloodline you'll have a registered abkc/ukc dog mine come with an identification card that has all his information including breed and I take it everywhere incase of a situation with police and the bsl laws if you want I can send you my instagram details (it's my bullies account) incase you need any advice or help @ZEUS_AKA_BIGZINO


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Ayd said:


> They recognised by ABKC & UKC and they are legal. Every single reply I have just read is utter rubbish they do not have anymore health problems then any other dogs they are not ugly in anyway and are superior to most breeds as in temperament, athleticism, intelligence protection the breed can do just about anything so with that said if you're a dog lover in general you should put down are insult any dog especially since in sounds like the people on this thread have never even met a bully.


Be fair, the exaggerated ones wouldn't look out of place on the Notre Dame.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Ayd said:


> Hi I've got an american bully xl people on this thread are shockingly clueless in there replies to you if you go through a good breeder/bloodline you'll have a registered abkc/ukc dog mine come with an identification card that has all his information including breed and I take it everywhere incase of a situation with police and the bsl laws if you want I can send you my instagram details (it's my bullies account) incase you need any advice or help @ZEUS_AKA_BIGZINO


Being ABKC/KC/UKC registered won't help you in the UK.

Being Pitbull type - is about sharing some breed physical characteristics, typically the American dog breeders association's basis of conformation for the American pit bull terrier is used, it doesn't matter if they are registered or not, in court that's not considered evidence. same as breed DNA tests aren't.

They only have to tick a few boxes to be considered type - it's a ridiculous system that doesn't protect the public or help the dogs, innocent dogs die because of their appearance alone.
One person owned two Staffie mutts they were siblings but when she was reported to the Police only one was considered type and went on to be on the exempted register.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Ayd said:


> Hi I've got an american bully xl people on this thread are shockingly clueless in there replies to you if you go through a good breeder/bloodline you'll have a registered abkc/ukc dog mine come with an identification card that has all his information including breed and I take it everywhere incase of a situation with police and the bsl laws if you want I can send you my instagram details (it's my bullies account) incase you need any advice or help @ZEUS_AKA_BIGZINO


I think most of us know that the shape of an amercian bully does not make for a very healthy or athletic dog. Not sure what those registration bodies are but they are not a lot of use in the UK. Apart from which even a registered staffie can be deemed to be of type and be taken away or destroyed so paperwork is no protection I am afraid.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Lauren Piper said:


> I like pits


If you truly like pitbulls, the real breed with all it's athleticism and purpose, then you should find american bullies the horrific bastardization of the breed that they are.



Ayd said:


> Hi I've got an american bully xl people on this thread are shockingly clueless in there replies to you if you go through a good breeder/bloodline you'll have a registered abkc/ukc dog mine come with an identification card that has all his information including breed and I take it everywhere incase of a situation with police and the bsl laws if you want I can send you my instagram details (it's my bullies account) incase you need any advice or help @ZEUS_AKA_BIGZINO


I'm sorry but the clueless one is you. 
American bullies are not superior to pitbulls in any way. They're a terrible mess of a breed often with horrific structure. And no registration body is going to help you when it comes to BSL.

Did you have your dog's ears cropped? Or is that not your dog?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Ayd said:


> and are superior to most breeds as in temperament, athleticism, intelligence protection the breed can do just about anything


Pretty bold claim to make there.
I didn't know that people had been getting their bullies out into the dog sport world...nor did I know that there were Bullies out there with titles....

Oh wait...that's because there isn't!

Again, these dogs are NOT recognised by the UK kennel club and some dogs CAN fall into BSL because it is not a breed that is banned but a type...papers (even made up ones) will not help in court, if the dog fits into the measurements then the dog could risk being muzzled and leashed for life (after spending months in a secret kennels with little interaction) OR have a destruction order placed on them.

To suggest that carrying papers with you will protect you from this draconian law is irresponsible at best!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

There was a high profile attack of a two year old child by American bullies a few years ago in Liverpool. The owner was breeding them. 
Since the breed has only increased in popularity since then with quite large numbers being bred and imported I have to assume the law isn't bothered. The DDA makes little sense.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Superior athleticism my ass. Anyone who would deliberately breed this extent of deformities needs their head examined


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> Superior athleticism my ass. Anyone who would deliberately breed this extent of deformities needs their head examined


 Disgusting , poor dog


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

O2.0 said:


> If you truly like pitbulls, the real breed with all it's athleticism and purpose, then you should find american bullies the horrific bastardization of the breed that they are.
> 
> I'm sorry but the clueless one is you.
> American bullies are not superior to pitbulls in any way. They're a terrible mess of a breed often with horrific structure. And no registration body is going to help you when it comes to BSL.
> ...


Probably an import if he's in the UK.

Sadly they've become popular enough in the UK (probably more for the income potential than an actual love of the 'breed') that they're now listed in the drop-down menu on Pets4Homes.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

simplysardonic said:


> Probably an import if he's in the UK.
> 
> Sadly they've become popular enough in the UK (probably more for the income potential than an actual love of the 'breed') that they're now listed in the drop-down menu on Pets4Homes.


That's disappointing 

I really don't get the breed. APBTs and AmStaffs are already wonderful companion dogs, athletic, biddable, all purpose, great dogs.


----------



## Ayd (Oct 26, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> If you truly like pitbulls, the real breed with all it's athleticism and purpose, then you should find american bullies the horrific bastardization of the breed that they are.
> 
> I'm sorry but the clueless one is you.
> American bullies are not superior to pitbulls in any way. They're a terrible mess of a breed often with horrific structure. And no registration body is going to help you when it comes to BSL.
> ...


Quote superior to MOST breeds I've kept pitbulls & staffs before him and I would say that a pitbull is the more superior breed only thing I found to top a apbt is that bullies are more naturally dog friendly. Your opinion on bullies is like saying all bull terrier breeds look the same they vary from exotic, pockets, classic, standard, xl and xxl although exotic and xxl arent categorized in american standards and I agree breeding dogs for simply vanity is cruel every dog needs a purpose. And the simple way to prove my point is google are they legal.


----------



## Ayd (Oct 26, 2019)

StormyThai said:


> Pretty bold claim to make there.
> I didn't know that people had been getting their bullies out into the dog sport world...nor did I know that there were Bullies out there with titles....
> 
> Oh wait...that's because there isn't!
> ...


My 10month old is in training for shutzhund also light pulling work until his of full size before going all out with it so yes there are some that's athletic and into dog sports and titles ? If you talking about ch and grand ch then yes there is titles if you're talking about something else please elaborate.. haha btw made up papers all papers are made up by someone and started from somewhere same as all breeds the original British bulldog didnt look like the ones we know now..


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Ayd said:


> And the simple way to prove my point is google are they legal.


No one claimed that these dogs are illegal...googling legalities proves nothing.



Ayd said:


> My 10month old is in training for shutzhund also light pulling work


One, two, or even a handful of the cross (not a breed) playing in Shutzhund and weight pulling does not equate to an athletic breed.
Show me dogs that are competing...I can show you a French bulldog doing IPO, that doesn't mean that French bulldogs are an ideal breed for the sport.

I understand that you will be defensive due to owning one of these dogs...we are not bashing individual dogs, so it's great that you do things with him...however, I can not condone people breeding what is a conformational train wreck because it's the dogs that suffer.

Please keep things civil, there is no need to sling personal insults.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Ayd said:


> And the simple way to prove my point is google are they legal.


If you need google to prove your point you're already in trouble LOL.
Besides the 'point' was the breed's supposed superiority, not the breed's legality. Keep the goal post in place 



Ayd said:


> My 10month old is in training for shutzhund


No he's not.
He may be training for IPO, now IGP, but he's not in training for shutzhund. So already you don't know what you're talking about. Or the person you're training with doesn't which is rather worrisome too....

And I'm still very curious about the ear cropping. No comment?


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Blitz said:


> I think most of us know that the shape of an amercian bully does not make for a very healthy or athletic dog. Not sure what those registration bodies are but they are not a lot of use in the UK. Apart from which even a registered staffie can be deemed to be of type and be taken away or destroyed so paperwork is no protection I am afraid.


Not healthy or athletic? That's s broad generalization. There are good breeders and bad breeders in American Bully. These dogs pictured look athletic to me they work and/or complete in sports. Not to mention they are health tested, so I'd say healthy. For the breeders I personally know good general health as well.
You can't really compare dogs bred off standard, for money, deformed freak looks (as those breeders put it), no health testing and often inbred like crazy on unsound dogs, to those which are bred to be good representations of the breed. It's not factual to put them all in the same category like any other breed. If American Bulldogs and mastiffs can compete, no reason to think Am Bully cannot.

There are also plenty of other breeds with structure issues that can be completely exaggerated and detrimental to the dogs. Others within those breeds are healthy and not necessarily suffering, but not really athletic, not everyone needs an athletic dog.

View attachment 421779











I will only do couple full size

ETA: Deleted inappropriate pictures *Mod*


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> If you truly like pitbulls, the real breed with all it's athleticism and purpose, then you should find american bullies the horrific bastardization of the breed that they are.
> 
> I'm sorry but the clueless one is you.
> American bullies are not superior to pitbulls in any way. They're a terrible mess of a breed often with horrific structure. And no registration body is going to help you when it comes to BSL.
> ...


I love Pit Bulls. I don't find Am Bully to be a "bastardization", they're a seperate breed with their own pros and cons. Some people find them appealing, some don't. I don't understand being negative towards any breed, some prefer companion breeds rather than purpose bred working/sport dog. Just as I would pick an American Bulldog over an English Bulldog, this doesn't mean good English Bulldogs don't exist nor that they don't work better for some people's situation.

I don't find Am Bully to be superior, but they're asuperior choice for some people. Imo APBT is the best breed, but for others no. I also can't pretend there are not a plethora of bad APBT breeders, often dogs with horrible structure and even questionable temperament. Likewise, there are health tested American Bullies with sound structure. Part of the issues within the Am Bully stem from beliefs in the APBT community in the first place.

In APBT inbreeding to boast about 20xs whatever stud in a pedigree, having a dog with bow legs, cow hocks, high rear, shallow chest and splay feet isn't an uncommon problem. Some lines known to produce severe structure issues yet inbred upon and no health testing. While I never had the issues with mentioning/doing health testing a couple APBT breeders I know have been berated for doing it and of course it's deemed unnecessary by so many. There is a enough problems within the breed community and the only way to hopefully move forward is to actually acknowledge them. In many other breeds the BS that's considered acceptable by the majority of APBT (or American Bully) breeders wouldn't fly at all.

These APBTs pictured don't have sound structure and breedings are listed daily from APBTs that look just like this. I know Mag is a 100yr old pic but APBTs today still suffer from this structure and are being bred. The fact that the modern dogs pictured have 100s of offspring and subsequently 1000s of progeny speaks volumes.


















Just a couple full size

TBH considering Am Bullies are much more recent breed I applaud the responsible breeders for already realizing how important health testing and titles on both ends are. Founder did shady stuff all around hung papers on mix, bred for bad structure and "rare" colors, but then APBT founders did shady stuff too they bred dogs to fight afterall and paper hanging wasn't looked down on.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Pretty bold claim to make there.
> I didn't know that people had been getting their bullies out into the dog sport world...nor did I know that there were Bullies out there with titles....
> 
> Oh wait...that's because there isn't!
> ...


There isn't Bullies with titles? Now that's a pretty bold and untrue claim. For one they are a companion breed, do people complain so hard when other companion breeds only have conformation titles? Companion breeds of course can and do at times compete in dog sports, that includes American Bullies. Am Bully bred to breed standard should be physically capable of sports, then it is dependent on drive and owner willingness to compete. I compete along side Am Bully, other bull breeds and even mixes and mutts, if they place over my APBTs they had the better dog on that day. The dog that took 1st place in top dog at Nationals this year was an American Bulldog (x) and jumped 13+ feet in the wall event, tying with another LP registered "mutt" could be APBT/AST or APBT/Am Bully - my APBT went 10+ feet so the superior dogs on that day over every reg APBT were mutts.

All the American Bullies pictured compete in dog sports. They're titled in not only conformation but also dock jumping, weight pull, lure coursing. They're also health tested with the exception of the red dog, though he's got titles in weight pull, dock diving, various titles and certs in bitesports, a CGC and more all across multiple registries and venues including Iron Dog. There are also Bullies titled in Obedience, Rally, Barn Hunt, ect. I posted more in reply to someone else above.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

@SpicyBulldog If Bullies are a companion breed why are they pictured above hunting wild pigs? That's not a pastime for your average companion dog. I don't mean that in a PETA sense, just that it's hardly something most dogs are capable of.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

In the UK American Bullies are not a recognised breed nor do any (as far as I am aware, my research has not found any to date but I'm happy to be shown otherwise) hold any titles *in the UK *(official titles, not made up for random "registries").

As this thread is about Am Bullies in the UK I thought that would be clear. Whilst it is nice to see fit dogs, it doesn't change my opinion about the mix that we have over here.
Nor would I risk taking on a pup or adult who could very well be seized due to their shape or they grow into a conformational train wreck.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

picaresque said:


> @SpicyBulldog If Bullies are a companion breed why are they pictured above hunting wild pigs? That's not a pastime for your average companion dog. I don't mean that in a PETA sense, just that it's hardly something most dogs are capable of.


The owner chooses to have functional dogs and do sports and hog hunting. They are in the companion group because they were not developed or bred for a working purpose. The foundation breeds include those from the companion group as well as Terrier and guardian group. There are several XL breeders that compete in bitesports and hunt hogs, their foundation lines were originally weight pull, sport and hunting lines. There are dogs within the companion group (various breeds) capable of doing work even if it isn't common. The UKC also does not seperate classes either, so all Am Bully are in companion group within UKC.

Most are bred for conformation or conformation & sports rather than work, don't have the drives for hunting, but can certainly do weight pull, obedience, ect. The majority also make better companions for the many people not interested in work. My Uncle wants an Am Bully, my Aunt said she didn't- because she doesn't want to have an unhealthy dog (as everyone mentioned crappy bullies are all over) and thinks Pits would be automatically be healthier there are also a lot of "nice looking" Pit mixes in shelter and her preference is adopting, BUT many Pit and Pit mixes available here are only available to single dog homes, for their lifestyle and mutli dog household a well bred Bully from predictable lines is probably going to be a better choice. I recommended responsible breeders with Classic or Standard Bullies.

I guess those pics were the inappropriate ones. I didn't realize that so I apologize.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> In the UK American Bullies are not a recognised breed nor do any (as far as I am aware, my research has not found any to date but I'm happy to be shown otherwise) hold any titles *in the UK *(official titles, not made up for random "registries").
> 
> As this thread is about Am Bullies in the UK I thought that would be clear. Whilst it is nice to see fit dogs, it doesn't change my opinion about the mix that we have over here.
> Nor would I risk taking on a pup or adult who could very well be seized due to their shape or they grow into a conformational train wreck.


I do understand they are not recognized by UK KC and that the situation can be very different there. Though if someone imports an American Bully then it would still be a pure bred dog. There are many breeds not recognized by all registries. I am sure you have a great number of mutts labeled Am Bullies there. Even though they're recognized here we get that too, as people breed unreg crosses, claiming them as Am Bully even lying about being from specific bloodlines.

I don't know the Bully breeders over there to know if there are titled dogs within the UK probably not without recognition and don't know that any are responsible there. I guess I should ask are there not certs and titles available to earn there for mixes, unregistered pure breds, unrecognized breeds ect? We have that here but I don't know how that goes in other countries.

I wouldn't recommend risking a dog, I'm not supporting what the other poster is saying. It is really unfortunate situation. Even Staff or Am Bulldog born there could be caught up in the law. To import a dog that could be mistaken from a Pit Bull and descends from APBT is definitely risky.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

It looks like they have begun establishing shows there, but conformation only. So no Am Bully with sport titles over there, but that might come in time through sanction clubs hosting those events.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

No he's not.
He may be training for IPO, now IGP, but he's not in training for shutzhund. So already you don't know what you're talking about. Or the person you're training with doesn't which is rather worrisome too....


Lol I was about to say just the same...story doesn’t ring true


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dude, they haven't even run their first show yet...that is nothing but a fun dog show run by someone that owns a pet shop.
I'm not sure what you are trying to convince me of at this point, showing me a handful of fit looking dogs from another country and bringing up a fun dog show that hasn't even happened yet won't change my mind on the mix nor does it prove that they are superior athletically than other breeds (the post my original comment was in response to)
I love pits (and would own one if they weren't banned) and I love my bull breeds including bull breed mutts (points at avatar)...I do not love the monstrosities that people have bred in the name of Am Bullies especially when the mix is highly likely to fit the measurements that could get them killed.

I think that it's best that we just agree to disagree at this point


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Dude, they haven't even run their first show yet...that is nothing but a fun dog show run by someone that owns a pet shop.
> I'm not sure what you are trying to convince me of at this point, showing me a handful of fit looking dogs from another country and bringing up a fun dog show that hasn't even happened yet won't change my mind on the mix nor does it prove that they are superior athletically than other breeds (the post my original comment was in response to)
> I love pits (and would own one if they weren't banned) and I love my bull breeds including bull breed mutts (points at avatar)...I do not love the monstrosities that people have bred in the name of Am Bullies especially when the mix is highly likely to fit the measurements that could get them killed.
> 
> I think that it's best that we just agree to disagree at this point


Wait what? I'm not trying to convince you of anything. I didn't tag you. I saw this shared by a couple of Am Bully owners and speaking about ABKC club there, so thought it was interesting and related to this thread. Previously I did quote you and ask if unreg dogs and mutts ect could compete in sport events in UK, as I am ignorant on how things work in your country and thought I replied respectfully. What I do know is that typically a fun show is required to be held before an actual sanctioned show is allowed to be (IDK how anything will go in your country moving forward and don't claim to). I am not speaking on mixes or supporting breeding those mutts, that's why I posted conformationally correct pure bred dogs. I don't support the breeding of exotics nor all the breeders breeding mixes labeled as Bullies or Pit Bulls with their train wreck builds and shoddy temperament. I do not love any of the monstrously built and bred mutts out there, the breeders should be held accountable- one just dumped their crippled stud at a shelter. The dog has to be in regular pain and can barely walk at all. 
I myself didn't stated they are athletically superior, so I wouldn't be trying to prove that. I also don't think anyone has to like Am Bully, not everyone will, just as with any other breed.

I'm not sure what we are actually agreeing to disagree on. Seems neither of us are for the 1000s of bybs producing horrible dogs. I stated I think it's very risky bringing them into your country. Not something I'd recommend. You've stated valid issues that I also believe are issues.


----------



## Jjc2008 (May 3, 2020)

StormyThai said:


> As it's not the breed but a type that is banned and the American bully is also just a type (not a breed, thankfully) then I would not risk bringing one to the UK. Especially as pits are part of their makeup.
> 
> Why not look at a healthier staffy instead? They are little pocket rockets if bred right, much better than the genetic mess that bullies are IMHO


I have an american pocket bully, they are fully legal in the uk, she has regular vet check ups and her breed has never been questioned, although pit is a part of ther makeup they are bread to be a family dog, any dog can turn that is due a part of of there up bringing, but this particular breed rarely has any aggressive tendencies and is not bread to do so, the pit was simply introduced because of its look, (although I also think the pit ban should be lifted with maybe some laws put in place for experianced owners as any dog is what the owner makes it) we are still waiting for her papers to be sent over from the u.s. as it is a Ferly new breed it is not yet recognised by the uk kennel club, that only means that the bread is not popular enough to yet be classed as pure breed over hear, not that the breed is illegal.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jjc2008 said:


> it is not yet recognised by the uk kennel club,


Also not recognized by the AKC either, nor likely to be. Has nothing to do with popularity.


----------



## Shane Maddox (Sep 17, 2020)

Jjc2008 said:


> I have an american pocket bully, they are fully legal in the uk,
> 
> Hi iv recently purchased a american pocket bully was wondering if you was able 2 insure it and who with????


----------



## jamesdean280 (Dec 9, 2020)

Lauren Piper said:


> hi everyone, just wondered if anyone could shed some light on the BSL laws here with bullies. I understand there not a recognised breed in kennel club yet and I would be too scared to buy one and have it taken as a pit bull type... you know how ridiculous they are. Are there any form of papers you can get to stop it happening or are imports the best? I'm new to bullies so any info would be great


my advice is if you can cover the vet bills and food for the dog is go get one dont listen to these comments on here there a recognised breed of dog has its own pedigree and is not a pitbull or staffie those dogs was bred out of the breed they began the American bully with the am staff and abpt as the foundation dogs only then bred 5 types of bull dogs into the breed between 1980s and the 1990s and became recognised as a pedigree dog in 2004 and then 2013 or 2014 by the ukc and only recently in the last 5 years have they been making an appearance in the uk they are still pretty much new in this country they have very distinctive body's and heads which show there not pitbulls or staffies a pitbull is learn and slim slender athletic body and the staffie is a short medium build dog where as the American bully is short to large extremely stocky and muscular with big stocky heads they are very easily identifiable as not pitbulls or staffies by professional trained personnel like the police or rspca they come in 4 classes pocket bully and standard bully and classic bully and xl bully there is no exotic class or xxl class a staffie male weights around 17kg fully grown and putbulls on average 27kg to 30kg fully grown and the American bully pockets standards and classics are 35kg to 40kg and the xls can weight between 4okg and 68kg


----------



## jamesdean280 (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm sorry to say you can't insure this breed and glad to hear someone knows there legal in this country this petforum seems to hate on the bully


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jamesdean280 said:


> my advice is if you can cover the vet bills and food for the dog is go get one dont listen to these comments on here there a recognised breed of dog has its own pedigree and is not a pitbull or staffie those dogs was bred out of the breed they began the American bully with the am staff and abpt as the foundation dogs only then bred 5 types of bull dogs into the breed between 1980s and the 1990s and became recognised as a pedigree dog in 2004 and then 2013 or 2014 by the ukc and only recently in the last 5 years have they been making an appearance in the uk they are still pretty much new in this country they have very distinctive body's and heads which show there not pitbulls or staffies a pitbull is learn and slim slender athletic body and the staffie is a short medium build dog where as the American bully is short to large extremely stocky and muscular with big stocky heads they are very easily identifiable as not pitbulls or staffies by professional trained personnel like the police or rspca they come in 4 classes pocket bully and standard bully and classic bully and xl bully there is no exotic class or xxl class a staffie male weights around 17kg fully grown and putbulls on average 27kg to 30kg fully grown and the American bully pockets standards and classics are 35kg to 40kg and the xls can weight between 4okg and 68kg


I have removed one of your posts, please refrain from rudeness to other forum members, they are entitled to their opinions regardless of whether you agree with them.

I think you will find that very few people in this country can differentiate between American bullies & APBT, ergo many people don't understand why owners would risk importing a dog only to potentially have them seized because they could be deemed 'of type'.

Regardless of how people feel about the breed, it's unfortunate that many of them appear to be very overdone conformationally & some prominent breeders seem to be extremely proud of how inbred their dogs are- both are welfare concerns.


----------



## Robert Ratchford (May 20, 2021)

Lauren Piper said:


> hi everyone, just wondered if anyone could shed some light on the BSL laws here with bullies. I understand there not a recognised breed in kennel club yet and I would be too scared to buy one and have it taken as a pit bull type... you know how ridiculous they are. Are there any form of papers you can get to stop it happening or are imports the best? I'm new to bullies so any info would be great


----------



## Brotherg (Jun 29, 2021)

simplysardonic said:


> I have removed one of your posts, please refrain from rudeness to other forum members, they are entitled to their opinions regardless of whether you agree with them.
> 
> I think you will find that very few people in this country can differentiate between American bullies & APBT, ergo many people don't understand why owners would risk importing a dog only to potentially have them seized because they could be deemed 'of type'.
> 
> Regardless of how people feel about the breed, it's unfortunate that many of them appear to be very overdone conformationally & some prominent breeders seem to be extremely proud of how inbred their dogs are- both are welfare concerns.


I'm entitled to my own opinion your stupid and now **** all


----------



## Brotherg (Jun 29, 2021)

ShibaPup said:


> Have a look at a Staffy or go to a rescue - plenty of bully mutts all shapes and sizes in rescues.
> 
> Rather than paying thousands for poorly bred dogs - most 'American Bullies' I've seen look to have awful hips and elbows, no doubt likely a painful problem as the dog ages - they can't enjoy being a dog with being so awfully put together. Some of the really bad ones I doubt they can even sit or clean themselves correctly - never mind run or jump around. In the UK breeders tend to breed towards the more extreme shorter side, that way they're less likely to be considered of 'type' but it's not fair on the dog's welfare IMO - they can't really be a dog.
> 
> ...


Everything you said bullies cant do is in this video of my bullie only thing she didnt do was clean her self stfu you now **** all either like the mods a clear hater if you have an inactive dog then yea but if thats the case you shouldn't own a dog cause its only the owner that should keep it active i bet if you lay about doin nowt day in day out how far do you raye you could run hahaha


----------



## Brotherg (Jun 29, 2021)

ShibaPup said:


> Have a look at a Staffy or go to a rescue - plenty of bully mutts all shapes and sizes in rescues.
> 
> Rather than paying thousands for poorly bred dogs - most 'American Bullies' I've seen look to have awful hips and elbows, no doubt likely a painful problem as the dog ages - they can't enjoy being a dog with being so awfully put together. Some of the really bad ones I doubt they can even sit or clean themselves correctly - never mind run or jump around. In the UK breeders tend to breed towards the more extreme shorter side, that way they're less likely to be considered of 'type' but it's not fair on the dog's welfare IMO - they can't really be a dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotherg (Jun 29, 2021)

StormyThai said:


> Pretty bold claim to make there.
> I didn't know that people had been getting their bullies out into the dog sport world...nor did I know that there were Bullies out there with titles....
> 
> Oh wait...that's because there isn't!
> ...


Are all you mods dog experts who do you work for ? The dog government


----------



## Brotherg (Jun 29, 2021)

StormyThai said:


> Pretty bold claim to make there.
> I didn't know that people had been getting their bullies out into the dog sport world...nor did I know that there were Bullies out there with titles....
> 
> Oh wait...that's because there isn't!
> ...


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd be inclined to make sure my dog was a good, healthy, lean weight before boasting about it's physical capabilities.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Leanne77 said:


> I'd be inclined to make sure my dog was a good, healthy, lean weight before boasting about it's physical capabilities.


Usually those people tell you it's all solid muscle enguin


----------



## gregholloway57 (3 mo ago)

Ayd said:


> They recognised by ABKC & UKC and they are legal. Every single reply I have just read is utter rubbish they do not have anymore health problems then any other dogs they are not ugly in anyway and are superior to most breeds as in temperament, athleticism, intelligence protection the breed can do just about anything so with that said if you're a dog lover in general you should put down are insult any dog especially since in sounds like the people on this thread have never even met a bully.


 Well said mate people are clueless lol


----------

